# Half Moon Plakat Make from Petco



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

New year..new start !!! I cleaned up my 5 gallon fish tank....cleaned the gravel, silk plants, replaced the filter..and got a Half Moon Plakat Betta from Petco...my daughter liked it as soon as she saw it in the store and wanted only this !!

Added 10ml of API Stress Coat and 10ml of API Quick Start to the tap water..
allowed to run the filter for 30 mins and then floated the cup with Betta for 15 mins..and introduced Betta to his new home !!

















I tried feeding him two Omega pellets yeterday, but he didn't eat them...will try later today..

Otherwise he is doing good...sometime he is motionless..just keeps floating..and then starts swimming...Thermostat temp is set to 79..


----------



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

He looks like he is doing really good!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful boy! But he is a Doubletail Halfmoon, not a plakat. This is a Halfmoon Plakat:










Nothing wrong with that of course  Best of luck with your gorgeous fella!


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks @fleetfish...HalfMoon Plakat was what written on the Jar from Petco...I will go and check with the store again....


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful boy! Those silk plants look like Top Fin brand -- you need to check that there is no metal in the stems, if there is, you will need to remove it ASAP. 

Petco mislabels fish all the time. Odysseus (SIP) was labelled as a half-moon, but was most certainly a lovely Delta. I've seen all sorts of weird labeling.


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

I see my Betta lying around at the top of the leaf..or..hiding behind the thermostat...hope these are normal behaviors


----------



## sparketta (Nov 9, 2013)

Long finned bettas love to lounge on stuff. There's even a fake betta hammock that looks just like your leaf


----------



## clairefish (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a boy who looks just like him but is red.  Lovely! And yes, he lounges just like that all the time. His long fins just sorta make him flop over, lol.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Very handsome DT, Suresh. Your daughter has excellent taste in fish. If he likes hanging out in the tall plant there, you might want to get more, or even some floating plants. They like a place like that to hide, and to rest near the surface.

You know better what you're doing this time. Don't be afraid to ask. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Suresh, how is your handsome guy doing? Did he eat?


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes he did...I gave him 3 Betta Buffet pellets and he ate it without any issues...Next am planning him to feed after 2 days..

he is swimming around...hides behind the Thermostat as shown in the pics above...sometimes...

Haven't changed the water yet...looks clean though...

I did try to put a mirror in front of him..but he didn't "flare"..sorry am not sure even if he did..I didnt see any fins opening up...though not concerned about it..


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You really need to feed your guy daily. You can give him a few pellets in the morning and a few in the evening. You can give him blood worms as a snack a few times a wk. 
If he is eating fine, acting healthy and swimming most of the time, no behavior changes, refusing to eat he is fine. I was a little worried about your guy because you lost your previous betta not long after you got him and we were not sure what was the reason. I don't like that he hides behind the thermostat, unless he is sleeping there. Let us know if he does it a lot throughout the day.

Water changes - even if the water seems to be clean you still need to do weekly water changes with vacuuming , and filter media cleaning. Water testing involves looking for things like ammonia. However, it won't tell you about other contaminants or bacterial levels. Do you have a testing kit?

How is he doing?


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

He is doing pretty good...swimming around...guess he goes behind the thermostat to take rest..as I don't have a hideout for him yet...

I don't have a testing kit at home...Please recommend one....but will anyways take a sample water tomorrow to Petco for testing...since it would exactly a week old


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good!!!
Before you go to the store wait until someone tell you which testing kit is the best. I don't want you to buy wrong one. Hallyx is awesome with all water changes and cleaning advice on tanks that has filters. Just let us know if you have any issues.
I don't have use a testing kit,so i am afraid to give you wrong advice on it. But i did read that some people recommending one kit better than another one , so just hold on until you get an advice on that.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies

As ANHEL suggests, you need to do more water changes using Prime (2-drops/gal of tank size) in your refill water at every change. While cycling also dose Prime every day (1-drop/gal)


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

@ 3 weeks !!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good, such a gorgeous guy! Did you had a chance to get a testing kit?


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

*HMDT Betta getting fin tear*

its been close to one month since I got this Betta...from yesterday, i have been noticing that his tail fins are getting torn...not sure if he bitting them...

I have ordered the API Master Test kit and should be receiving within day or two. I will post the water parameters then.

I just added the API Stress Coat and haven't done water change yet...[last week did 20%]

















What should I do to help him grow back his fins??


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Clean, warm water, good-quality food and Stresscoat. All that you should be providing anyway.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow not looking good at all. I don't really think it a tail biting . Tail biting will happened sudden not over time. Looks like he has fin rot. First picture more clear where you can see smudged, frayed, black edges. You need to do a lot of more water changes. Your tank is too small for only 20% once a wk. I would actually do daily water changes, his tail doesn't look good at all. 
Is there any behavior changes at all? Any changes in his appetite at all? 
I don't understand cycling , Hallyx is the best for the advice. If you can, give him all your water parameters.


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

to help him regrow..how frequently should I clean his water? I will provide the water parameters soon once I receive the kit..


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you can make daily pictures of him for a comparison to make sure it is not progressively getting worse. I would do 50% daily water changes and see if it helps. Keep close eye on him to make sure no new symptoms develop. 
I have a question. I don't remember if you ever check your water in the store for an ammonia? Somehow i think you did and it was negative, am i right?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry for posting like that , i am at work and it pretty hectic here. What is the temperature in the tank? Do not make it too worm because any infection will get worse in the warmer water. 
I think you mentioned to me that you were feeding him every other day or something like that? Make sure you feed him daily now , he need good nutritional food to stay strong.
Please remind to me about an ammonia in your tap water. I know you waiting for a testing kit, but did you ever check your tap water for it before? How much of prime you using with every water change?


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

@Anhel123...no issues..I did test my water weekly in Petco and they said all are fine..I will be testing the water again today during lunch hour...

The tank temp is set to 79 and thermometer is showing safe (green) zone.

During water change I add API Stress Coat and API Safe Start, both 5ml as marked in the bottle cap..


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok then for now do daily 50% water changes. Lower the temperature to 76*. Do it slowly . You can lower it by 2* now and in about 2-3 hrs lower it again by 2* to 76.
If you will think that his tail getting worse i would then remove the filter and do daily 100% water changes. 
Now my question to Hallyx , is it necessary to add that API Safe Start with every water change?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just confirmed with you that this happened to him in the past one week. Wold you able to remove the filter and do daily water changes. I would alternate daily water changes between 50% and 100%. Use only Prime 2-3 drops and stress coat.
Keep water at 76*
Is there any chance you can buy medications at all?
Do you have aquarium salt?
Is there any changes in his behavior at all? 
Is he eating ?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

On your other thread, I suggested you change water daily with Prime. 

Do NOT use Safestart.

You don't need Stresscoat, either. 

Follow ANHEL's steps for bringing your water temp down.


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

@anhel123 @hallyx

Yesterday I got the temp down to 76 as suggested...did a 50% water change with gravel vaccum and by adding 2.5 ml of API Stresscoat [will replace this with Prime] and 5 drops of BetaFix..

Feed him 3 pellets of Omega Beta Buffte...he is actively swimming around...

I have API Aquarium Salt with me but haven't used it...

Filter is turned off but the filter media is still there..should I throw it off

Today should I do a 100% change or 50% is okay...also when doing 100% water change, is Prime 3 drops and Betfix 5 drops enuf..to keep the Betta safe?

Latest Pic taken few mins back


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Use only Prime and stress coat. About Bettafix you need to be careful . It has tea tree oil that can be very harmful if you overdose it. Try to just do daily water changes for now with stress coat and prime. Hold on Bettafix. 
You can take the filter out of the tank for now while we do daily water changes and then we will see how he doing . If you will want to cycle your tank or keep it uncycled. I know you tried to cycle with your previous fish . So lets wait on it.
Do not add aquarium salt 
Do another 50% today and add only Prime 2-3 drops per gallon + stress coat. Do full water change on saturday.
When you do a full water change make sure you acclimate him to the new water slowly. Take about 30 min or so. Do you have any questions on how to acclimate him ?
Looking at the last picture he probobly biting his tail though, but i think it is infected. Let see how he doing for a few days. Keep taking his pictures to see if it the same or worse. If he will get worse i think it would be good idea to use aquarium salt.
Would you able to buy him frozen food at the pet store? Frozen food is a good source of the protein which is good for his immune system.


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks anhel123...here is my schedule till Monday

Friday - 50% water change with Prime 3 drops per gallon and Stress Coat 2.5 ml, feed him 3 pellets morning and evening.

Saturday - 100% water changer with Prime and Stress Coat. Feed him same 3 pellets morning and evening.

Sunday & Monday - same as Friday..

I have freeze dried bloodworm, can I thaw it thank water and feed him? if so then morning pellets and evening freeze dried bloodworm help him out?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes for friday and saturday.
Sunday skip the water change, we don't want to stress him too much.
Monday do full water change again . 
You can give him 3 omega in the morning and 3 in the evening.
You don't have to soak freeze dried bloodwoms though. You can give him blood worms 3 times a wk. Blood worms are good for a snack , 3-4 blood worms. Do not feed pellets and blood worms at the same time.
Very important to take time to introduce your betta to the new water when oyu do full water change. Not sure if you ever did it before. Let me know if you have questions. 

Keep us updated please


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

@anhel123 - Please let me know how to introduce Betta to the new water after 100% water change

I am skeptical about doing since, last two times I lost my fish during this process...so this time I want to be very carefull while doing ;(


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

When you do a full water change you can take betta out and keep him in the changing container with about 1/4 full of water - it doesn't need to be much because he won't be in it for long) You can use the container that you bought him in or you can use tupperware container (dedicated only to him that has never seen soap or chems). Always keep the lid on so he don't jump out. Slowly add about 3 tablespoons of the new water into his cup every 3 minutes for about 20 minutes.

Another way which i prefer to do :
When I change the water I put him in the cup I got him in,then I take everything out of the tank, rinse everything with warm tap water. Then I put everything back in the tank, fill it with dechlorinated new water, and then turn the heater on. When the tank water is the as it was before, then i take the dirty cup water out and a little at a time and put clean tank water in the cup. After that I put the cup in the tank and he swims out.Even if the water about 1-2 degree off it is ok . You can just add new water to his cup a few times and let him sit for a minute and then let him slowly in the new water. I do it all the time.
Always cover a net or a cup you taking him out with to prevent jumping.


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

Friday and Saturday I did 50% WC with Prime and API Stress Plus. Friday fed him pellets afternoon 3 pellets and evening 3 pellets. Saturday fed him freeze dried bloodworms 4 morning and 3 evening

Sunday no water change but fed him pellets 3..

Tomorrow I will start posting the water readings as the API Test kit will arrive for sure 

Here are the latest pics..

















I also see red lines running down his fins....is he getting better or worse??


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you give him blood worms in the morning , give him pellets in the evening. 
His fins not looking good at all , and i am afraid if we wait he might get worse. I would treat him with aquarium salt see if it will help. Keep feeding daily.
Pre mix 1 tsp/gall of salt and do 50% water change today.
Pre mix 1 tsp/gall of salt tomorrow and do a full water change
Day 3 pre mix 2 tsp/gall and do full water change
Always pre mix salt in the separate container and make sure its dissolved(no salt crystals left) before you add it in his tank. 
Continue adding stress coat and just 2 drops of prime.
Is he still acting the same behaviorwise?


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like your daughter did a good job of picking out your new fish I can see why she wanted it


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

@pathers24..thanks !! just want to ensure he is okay...otherwise I have hide myself from my daughter's wrath !!

Sure @anhel123 ...I will start treating with API Salt...and also post the water test parameters...is it okay if I test the WC after say 1 hr of doing water change?


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

@anhel123....I want to make sure I understood this correctly...dont want to over shoot and kill my Betta...

"Pre mix 1 tsp/gall of salt and do 50% water change today."

Since mine is 5 gallon fish tank...I need to mix 5 tbsp of salts in a cup of water and dissolve it. Do a 50% water change with Prime and APT Stress Coat. 

Then add the cup of Salt (5 tbsp of salt) water to the tank correct??

Hope thats not too much of slat ;(


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

water parameters :
We will do now full water changes so you don't have to do daily water testings . All i want to make sure you don't have an ammonia in your tap water. And you checked it before- it was negative. Since we going to do full water changes you don't need to do testing for now. Only if you going to cycle your tank then you will need to do it . So it is ok, don't worry about it. You can check it again to make sure there is not ammonia. 

As for the salt : Today yes 1 tsp/gall-50% water change. 1 tablespoon(tbsp) = 3 teaspoons(tsp).
So for your 5 gall you can add either 5 teaspoons or add 2 tablespoon. 
Yes mix it very well. It is really better to do it in the spare jug or if you even have a bottle from the spring water. Shake it well and add it to the tank , yes. If you don't have any spare bottle or jug then i guess mix it in the bigger cup.

Tomorrow you can add 2 teaspoon per gall of salt which is 10 tsp per gall or 3.5 tablespoons .

Don't worry that we using so much salt, the minimum therapeutic dosage is 3 tsp per gall. So you fine. I just want you to increase it gradually to let him get used to it.

Do not stop salt , once you started use it for full duration of the treatment which is minimum 10 days.


----------



## Suresh S (Nov 22, 2013)

Before Admin comes and kick me out..am moving to Disease and Treatment Form !!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3854730#post385473


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

He looks great, (except the fins) and resting on plants and behind the filter are him just getting rest. I am assuming that the tank is an Aqueon Betta bow 2.5? I know cuz my boy Oscar is in one.


----------

